# Reddish sabino stallion??



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I know that minis are known for supression of white, so I am not sure if my observations are valid since they are based on my experience with big horses, but I see little to no evidence of sabino going on with ANY of these guys/girls.....


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't see any white hairs in the tail, making the **** tail that means rabicano... 

I have a mare that is 100% solid except for some roaning, so sabino roaning can happen without white markings. That's what I'm thinking is going on.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks, in the Butt picture of the foal where it looks like weird highlights is ALL white hair and on the one with the mare on the stump, that funky patch on her hip is white hair. Both of them have white mixed in all the way up to their faces. Most apparent on her roany face, that used to be a white marking


----------

